# old timer Bachman cars



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I've decided that my upcoming layout will be a logging short line. I have some of Bachman's passenger cars, and had three flat cars, two water cars with the open top tanks on em, three boxcars, four gondola's and that was a start. I made molds of the flatcars, and boxcars, now I have more flatcars than I'll ever use, and today have been casting the boxcars, they're solid resin, and weigh just about exactly the same as the bachman cars with their weights inside. I painted one boxcar and it looks really good. I'll use my own decals for my RR, and that leaves only the truss rods and brake wheels, which I'll make molds of and cast in the next couple of days.
AFter watching ebay for a while, I gave up on buying enough, expense of those are also prohibitive, so I'm making my own. At least it's something I can do while the ol heart is healing up. By the time the doc releases me to head up to the cabin on the mountain, I'll have plenty of cars once I get the new layout going that I can have some great fun:thumbsup:


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

When I lived in Pensacola I made log loads for my oldtimer flatcars out of azalea twig pieces.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

*log loads*

That sounds really interesting, are they a mite crooked so they look real? I've never seen them so that's why I'm asking. it's hard to bend some of the dowels I use so these might be just the ticket.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

The azalea twigs are slightly crooked and natural. Rhododendron twigs might be similar, if a bit larger. Maple twigs are somewhat similar, at least the twigs I sometimes cull from the Japanese maples are. Japanese maples are a miniature maple, at least in Michigan. Some branches die off, leaving fodder for N scale.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

flyvemaskin said:


> I've decided that my upcoming layout will be a logging short line. I have some of Bachman's passenger cars, and had three flat cars, two water cars with the open top tanks on em, three boxcars, four gondola's and that was a start. I made molds of the flatcars, and boxcars, now I have more flatcars than I'll ever use, and today have been casting the boxcars, they're solid resin, and weigh just about exactly the same as the bachman cars with their weights inside. I painted one boxcar and it looks really good. I'll use my own decals for my RR, and that leaves only the truss rods and brake wheels, which I'll make molds of and cast in the next couple of days.
> AFter watching ebay for a while, I gave up on buying enough, expense of those are also prohibitive, so I'm making my own. At least it's something I can do while the ol heart is healing up. By the time the doc releases me to head up to the cabin on the mountain, I'll have plenty of cars once I get the new layout going that I can have some great fun:thumbsup:


Hi fly, 

That's the spirit! :thumbsup:
Can you post some pics of them? 
What do you make the molds out of?

Greg


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Pics would be great, I'm looking to see if anyone in the Phoenix, AZ area has some of either of em. Sure appreciate you letting us know what you use.


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

flyvemaskin said:


> ...now I have more flatcars than I'll ever use...


Have you thought about selling any of them?
I'm doing an "Old West" layout and could use some.

Yea or Nay... Either way post some pics so we can see your work.
​


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, I have. If you'll contact me at >[email protected], we can discuss it. I've never sold anything, so will likely send you one to examine and see if you still want some. You'll have to tell me what you want. I need to learn how to post pics so I can do it. The wife's son has agreed to show me how soon as he gets time, likely after the holidays.
These will not come with trucks/couplers unless you want to pay extra for them, they'll also come unpainted so you can do that yourself. I've given some to a friend or two and they got them without paint or trucks. That would be your choice I guess.


----------

